#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2013 Discussion Zone >  >  NIT Jaipur civil engineering admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placement, faculty

## arvind.nitjce

*National Institute Of Technology*- *Jaipur*
Also known as *Malaviya Regional Engineering College, Jaipur*

*Branches:*
Civil Engineering
*About Civil Engineering:*

Welcome to the Department of Civil Engineering at Malaviya National Institute of Technology, Jaipur. Civil engineering discipline was introduced, at Malaviya National Institute of Technology (then Malaviya Regional Engineering College), Jaipur, in 1965. At the beginning world class laboratories, especially material testing, hydraulics, survey, road material testing, and soil testing laboratories were developed. Later the department was split into two separate departments of Civil Engineering and Structural Engineering. The department offers a four year course leading to the Bachelors Degree in Civil Engineering with a student intake of 93. It also offers three full time and part time postgraduate courses in Water Resources Engineering, Environmental Engineering and Transportation Engineering.
 Majority of the graduates are well placed in India and abroad. Many of them have also gone for higher studies in the country and abroad. Right from its inception, the Department has been doing its best to bring about excellence in academics.
 The department is equipped with latest facilities and equipments for extensive training to both the undergraduate and postgraduate students. In addition to that these are also used for numerous research, consultancy and testing works.

*
Mode of Admission:* JEE MAINS.
 
*Expected JEE Mains Cutoff*:

Branch
Opening Rank
Closing Rank

Civil Engineering
10121
13742



*
Tuition Fee: 
*
INR 32,850/-
*Hostel Fee: 
*
INR 4,000/-
*Placements:*
    Highest Pay Package: Rs 9.88 LPA (Lacks Per Annum)    Average Pay Package: Rs 4.44 LPA (Overall)    Highest Average Pay Package: Rs 5.62 LPA (Mechanical Engg.)    Numbers of Companies Visited : 104 (Highest so far)    Number of Students with Multiple Placements: 195 (Highest so far)    Total Overall Percentage Placement out of Eligible Candidates - 99.7 % (Highest so far)
*Companies visited:*
BHELBORLBPCLCCILDRDOGAILGEHALIOCLL&T(ECC)NomuraNTPCSolid CoreSPCLTCILUnitech
*Faculty Members:*
Prof. A. K. VyasDr. Akhilendra Bhushan GuptaDr. B. L. SwamiDr. Gunwant SharmaDr. Ravindra NagarDr. Rohit GoyalProf. Sudhir KumarDr. Y. P. MathurDr. Ajay Singh JethooDr. Jinendra Kumar JainDr. M. K. ShrimaliDr. Mahender ChoudharyDr. Mahesh Kumar JatDr. R. C. GuptaMr. Rajesh GuptaDr. S. D. BhartiDr. Sandeep ChaudharyDr. Sanjay MathurDr. Suresh Kumar TiwariDr. Urmila BrighuDr. Arun GaurDr. Meena KhwairakpamDr. Nivedita KaulDr. P V RamanaDr. Pawan KallaMs. Putul HaldarDr. Sandeep ShrivastavaMr. Sumit KhandelwalDr. Vinay Agrawal
*MNIT Jaipur Address:* Jawahar Lal Nehru Marg, Jaipur  302017 Rajasthan, India.





  Similar Threads: NIT Jaipur computer science & engineering admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placement, faculty NIT Bhopal civil engineering admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placement, faculty NIT Jalandhar civil engineering admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placement, faculty MNIT Jaipur electrical engineering admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placement, faculty NIT Calicut civil engineering admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placement, faculty

----------


## saksham saxena

with 202 marks in jee mains and general category and being non-resident of rajasthan.........can i get civil here?

----------


## rakesh sahu

please dont remove my name i am going to give my feed back as soon as possible

----------


## Shikha chauhan

> with 202 marks in jee mains and general category and being non-resident of rajasthan.........can i get civil here?


Hi Saksham,
Please tel me your percentage in 12th??  :):

----------


## saksham saxena

Already got 89.8% in 2012

----------


## Shikha chauhan

> Already got 89.8% in 2012


Hey,
your rank would be around 5000 and with this rank u can get civil here in 3rd or 4th round....  :):

----------


## saksham saxena

Can i get cse or ece here....i need them badly......if not then which are the nits and iiits that are par with excellence for software branches?

----------


## simmi.joshi.1990

> Can i get cse or ece here....i need them badly......if not then which are the nits and iiits that are par with excellence for software branches?


Hey,
      You should try for mnit allahabad....... best for u  :):

----------


## saksham saxena

But thats too tough to clear for software branches......any oter nit or iiit?

----------


## Kushal Dev

> But thats too tough to clear for software branches......any oter nit or iiit?


Hey,
       You can try for nit calicut and jaipur, warangal....  :): .....

----------

